# Best bib shorts under $100?



## Gabe3 (Mar 13, 2009)

I was thinking these: Louis Garneau Signature Bib Shorts - Lycra Cycling Shorts

I have the LG Kyo 2 shorts already, which have the same chamois as the above bib. but the inseam/legs are short cause I have to pull them up tight to keep my boys in place. I'm hoping bibs will fit better. does LG tend to run small?


----------



## splatworldwide (Aug 19, 2005)

The best bibs under $100 are the fancy high end (Castelli, Giordana, Pearl Izumi, Gore, etc.) ones on clearance. I find them slashed at half price all the time. The fit and finish of the expensive stuff really IS that good, but damn if I'm gonna pay those prices.

I've found good apparel deals at Chain Reaction, The Clymb, Competitive Cyclist, REI, and Universal Cycles.


----------



## .40AET (Jun 7, 2007)

I tried a ton of bibs on in the last 3 years. Louis G seem to run on the large side, very similar to Pearl Izumi. The Italian stuff runs slimmer. I've settled on the Giordana Silverline bibs. Great fit and the run around $125. You can easily find them on sale for $75 at Real Cyclist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabe3 (Mar 13, 2009)

.40AET said:


> I tried a ton of bibs on in the last 3 years. Louis G seem to run on the large side, very similar to Pearl Izumi. The Italian stuff runs slimmer. I've settled on the Giordana Silverline bibs. Great fit and the run around $125. You can easily find them on sale for $75 at Real Cyclist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks. I found the silverline bib on ebay for a good price. do these run true to size? do you find it better to go up a size or down one if your in the middle between two sizes?


----------



## Tokomojo (Jan 19, 2013)

Performance bike ultra bibs are quite nice, and go on sale for less than $70 several times a year. I've got two pairs, and am very happy with them.


----------



## stevland (Nov 4, 2011)

Tokomojo said:


> Performance bike ultra bibs are quite nice, and go on sale for less than $70 several times a year. I've got two pairs, and am very happy with them.


+1 for 'em


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

The Performance bibs have worked well for me in 2012 (4 pairs). Right now you can get 2012 bibs from $59.99 $69.99


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Voler.com

Have tried other brands, always come back to Voler. Been riding them for ~15 years and some pairs are more than 5 years old.


----------



## JaneDoeRN (Feb 21, 2013)

The Niner Bikes site had some on sale, FYI... limited sizes though. Mine arrived the other day and fit wonderfully. Love bibs; I'll never go back to just shorts.


----------



## Gabe3 (Mar 13, 2009)

I got the LG signature bib I originally linked. theres a seam down the middle, it kinda looks weird. they feel awkward. I looked at performance bike's return policy and theres no time frame, so guess I'll keep them for awhile.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Always have worn Pearl stuff. You get what you pay for typically with clothing, but as many have said, this stuff is always on sale so no need to pay full price for clothes.


----------



## speedier racer (Sep 2, 2008)

Twin Six bibs are really nice.

https://www.twinsix.com/gear/mens-bottoms


----------



## BikeLazer (Oct 31, 2008)

If you're a size Medium, I have a pair of new, in box 2013 RXXXL bibs for you for $100. $199 retail, everywhere else. Certainly no better short for $100 or under.


----------



## cmdrpiffle (May 8, 2004)

Tokomojo said:


> Performance bike ultra bibs are quite nice, and go on sale for less than $70 several times a year. I've got two pairs, and am very happy with them.


+2 on this. I've got a pair and they're great.


----------



## CRchris1996 (Apr 4, 2012)

luis garneu are really good quality, funkier do some really good stuff and primal my dad loved one that he got.


----------



## rufus (Jun 15, 2004)

I like the Santini bibs I've picked up over the past couple years. I think nashbar might offer some versions also.

Santini 'Slice' PowerLycra/TwistGel Bibshorts by Santini - Prendas Ciclismo

Santini 'Fluid' PowerLycra/TwistGel Bibshorts (Fluid Seat Pad) by Santini - Prendas Ciclismo


----------

